# What do you plan to do with your kits?



## copcheck (Aug 1, 2011)

Maybe a better post in the general discussion forum, however it's related to models so I'll start here.

Kind of a odd thought I guess, but now that I'm building quite a few kits I had a thought what will happen to them when I'm gone.

My hope is that my kids will want to keep a couple of them to possibly pass down, but the reality of keeping them in tact may be difficult.

Again odd thought but I figured I'd ask you guys.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 1, 2011)

An interesting topic for discussion... Sadly as of this point I have only unbuilt/partially built kits to hand down to my kids after my demise. Nothing to show for it... Perhaps it's best that way as it would make it easier to dispose of them... I hope by selling them and making a little money off them. Sort of like a small inheritance that they have to work for!


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 1, 2011)

do what I did give then to kids and buy quality diecast they look better and last much longer


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2011)

It's a quite difficult to answer to the question . Kidding I would say I took a few of them to my coffin. Hovever there might be not too enough room for that. 
Seriously I can say that devolving them to a school or a local museum seems to be a good idea. I remember when I joined the PAF and started my W/O school in Dęblin , my mother handed over all of my 100 card models to my former high school. I don't know what happened to them later but I hope these were helpful for all pupils interested in WW2 history and warfare equipment.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 1, 2011)

I've often thought this same thing. Before I left the States to come here to Oz I had half a dozen kits built. I left them there for my two kids to decide what to do with them. I shudder to think. But for builders who have large groups......? I'm not sure how museums would receive so many? 

The only one I am sure about is the Kelly Gang I am repairing. Since it's my golf buddies fathers Halifax I have built a rather solid case of clear plexiglass and it will go to his son, then perhaps His son and so on. But as for Mine, I have no idea how long they will be around before being chucked out. It's like collecting Things. Unless they have some resale value, they end up at St. Vinnies. 

How much "resale value" do our builds really have??? Has anyone ever seen built kits for sale????


----------



## copcheck (Aug 1, 2011)

N4521U said:


> .
> 
> How much "resale value" do our builds really have??? Has anyone ever seen built kits for sale????



Good question.

My kids at 9 and 7, and I hope they would at least keep 1 for each of them. I bet a couple nice ones in a case would make them more appealing to keep around.


----------



## AndrewR (Aug 3, 2011)

I expect my oldest son (9) will want them. He likes making kits too. I'm helping him with a Revell U-boat at the moment. 

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## A4K (Aug 6, 2011)

Being somewhat of a traveller and moving fairly often, I've always given the made kits away to family, friends or neighbours' kids. Would only have got crushed or damaged in transit. 
Unmade or partially made kits either sent by post to the next destination, or held in storage (hopefully!) at my mother's place in NZ.

Hoping to be able to build my Luftwaffe and RNZAF collections though, just not sure how and when that will work out. Have a vision in my head of seeing them in a museum collection someday.


----------



## CORSNING (Aug 6, 2011)

N4521U,
I can only pass on what I did. I built about 275 1/72 WW2 aircraft models between 1975 and 1978. Started selling stuff at flea markets in 1985. Sold off about 175 in 1990/1 for about $700-800. The smaller kits had cost me $1-2. Some kits I had paid about $4-10. An Emily that I think cost $20.? I probably had about $400-600 in the kits and supplies. Probably do much better on e-bay.


----------



## mikewint (Aug 6, 2011)

I have all kinds of "stuff" that I brought back from Vietnam. Every time I visit a war-type museum I ask if anyone is interested and have never found much interest. "send us a list and pictures and we'll let you know." is the usual reply. I know the plan is to donate everything, including the planes and tanks but???? I think ebay and get what you can is probably more realistic. As to what they are worth, that depends on many factors, quality, detail, kit, scratch-built, rareness, etc. I've seen built models on ebay for $10 - $5,000


----------



## Airframes (Aug 8, 2011)

Quality die-cast look better etc? 
They _may_ last longer only due to being metal , but look better ? I have yet to see *any* die-cast model which looks better than a well built and painted injection kit - they can be the best on the market, but they still look like die-cast metal assemblies, due to the limitations of the process.


----------

